# een dode mus



## ttttr

Welke werkwoord moet met de uitdrukking over de 'dode mus' die betekent 'zich over niets vermaken'? Is het 'zich over een dode mus vermaken'of een ander woord?


----------



## Kayla321

Volgens mij betekent iets met een dode mus nooit "zich over niets vermaken". Ik begrijp eigenlijk gewoon niet wat je daarmee bedoelt.

De uitdrukking is volgens mij "iemand blij maken met een dode mus" en het betekent dat je iemand blij maakt met iets dat later gaat tegenvallen.


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Dan bedoelt "iemand blij maken met een levende mus" dat iets dezelfde persoon tot overlijden vreugde altijd geeft?


----------



## Kayla321

Vast!!

(Enne...ik zou het iets anders formuleren: _Dan betekent iemand blij maken met een levende mus dat iets die persoon tot zijn dood altijd vreugde (plezier) geeft?_)


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Dank je wel, Nederlandse Kayla!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind deze vertaling op KUdoZ: to fob off someone (with something). Ik vind dat het betekent dat je iemand iets geeft dat geen waarde heeft...


----------

